# Tin Man 2015 WIP



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I would find old gears, nuts, screws, old bike parts or even car parts and add them on, and GRUNGE it up!


----------



## Doug Graves (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, for sure! I was looking at making some rivets to give a more textured look, and some frayed wires sticking out of some of the joints.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I love the "dark wizard of oz" theme, I was going to do it for my place one year, but I went in a total opposite direction lol. 

id totally go with the grungy/steampunk style as well.
on the side joints(arns and legs) I'd go with gears large enough so it'll block out your under fabric as well as making the piece look nice.
maybe some pistons and tubing's on the legs. 
when I was debating on what to make my tin man style out of, I decided on a junkyard robot..as in old signs, street sign, stop signs, one way signs anything that would be metal and patch worked in with rivets, I left a hole where the heart would be but all around the hole was dried blood as if he ripped someones heart out of their chest and tried to put it in his. He had a very large battle axe (again made from parts you would find at a junkyard....but that you could replicate with foam because that would be ridiculously heavy lol) for reference on shape and possible style I stumbled across steampunk ironman. I liked the way the shoulder looked.

not sure if any of that helps, but its there now haha.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

?I didn't even see this when I made a post earlier today about making a Tin Man costume. We are doing a more traditional Wizard of Oz thing. I may just lurk and see what you come up with. 

Miles - You made that?? That is awesome....I'm blown away.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

NO! NONONONO I did not make that lol I will never even attempt to take credit for that haha1 that's amazing work, those are just the reference photos I found online. but hey thanks for the confidence boost lol


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh well....they are great reference pictures anyway. LOL


----------



## necromanic neighbors (Aug 21, 2015)

i am new to this group and had no idea there are this many people out there who share the same passion for Halloween. we are also planning the twisted/creepy version of wizard of oz theme this year. 
my wife usually does the bulk of costumes while I focus on the props, or maybe that is just her way of getting me out of her way! please keep updating on how the plan goes for you and hopefully we can bounce ideas back and forth.


----------



## Doug Graves (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, it is great to see shared ideas! I would love to keep everyone up to date with my work and progress, as well as see what everyone else comes up with!


----------

